# puppies close up



## wiccan (May 1, 2008)

Luna the lil madam chewin every1 else t bits 








Lir the howler 








Onyx the angel of the group








Jinx the minx








Lorne lil chubba 








and my lil baby Elfie 








Thanx 4 lookin


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

Are they ever cute...Jill


----------



## ColeosMummy (Aug 27, 2008)

aww cuties Elfie cute


----------



## gillieworm (Jul 4, 2008)

I am still coming round to steal Lorne, might even sneak the rest of them into my bag while I'm at it 

Have they all got homes sorted? Are you keeping any/all? lol


----------



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

very very cute! I want them all! lol


----------



## wiccan (May 1, 2008)

were hopefully keepin Elfie and lorne is the onli one wit no deffinate home as they have dropped out


----------



## krrbl123 (Jun 26, 2008)

they are very cute


----------



## wiccan (May 1, 2008)

thanx would be lovely t get ur puppies and mine together and compare them and let dem play lol


----------



## Guest (Sep 17, 2008)

I want Elfie omg the eyes!!!


----------



## gillieworm (Jul 4, 2008)

wiccan said:


> were hopefully keepin Elfie and lorne is the onli one wit no deffinate home as they have dropped out


Thats it then, I'm coming to get him lol


----------



## jeanie (Nov 11, 2007)

Aww they are so cute would love to cuddle them all.


----------



## wiccan (May 1, 2008)

lol i tink he'd go nicely wit ur dallies he likes his food thou so u best get savin lol


----------



## Guest (Sep 17, 2008)

they are growing lovely, i realllly like onyx, ild deffo pick onyx if i had to pick one 

just like ild pick boris out of krrr's litta lol...mind u , i like her tank aswell lol.


----------



## gillieworm (Jul 4, 2008)

wiccan said:


> lol i tink he'd go nicely wit ur dallies he likes his food thou so u best get savin lol


My dallies would love him. And don't worry we're used to greedy guts in our house


----------



## krrbl123 (Jun 26, 2008)

Can you imagine putting all the pups together lol with all the growling going on lol


----------



## wiccan (May 1, 2008)

lol maybe u'd hav one t teach my luna a leason she keeps bitin every1's ears even wen they scream realli loud she dont stop lil S*** 
I'll c u in 5 weeks den gillie lol


----------

